# Welche langen Sommerhosen gegen Zecken



## Mesh (1. Juni 2012)

Hi Leuts

Bin vom Rennrad aufs MB umgestiegen und hatte am letzten WE die erste Tour. Und glatt 2 Zecken mit nach Hause gebracht 

Ich will mich nun mit langen Hosen gegen die Viecher schützen, plus ein paar Verhaltensregeln beachten.

Gibt es betreff Materialien bestimmte Hosen, welche sich dazu besser eignen wie andere? Denke, es gibt Stoffe wo sich die Biester auch durchbeisen können. Oder sind die zu faul und es klappt mit allen Hosen 

Danke


----------



## Aladan (1. Juni 2012)

Durchbeissen werden die Biester sich durch keine Hose (Meines Wissens nach)...du solltest aber darauf achten das die Hose unten nicht zu weit ist. Also eng anliegend, oder Hose in die Socken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mesh (1. Juni 2012)

Ja ich stelle mir enge, hautfarbene, lange Sommerhosen vor, möglichst atmungsaktiv.

Die werden dann in die Soggn gesteckt und oben normal die Bikerhosen drüber.


----------



## potsdamradler (1. Juni 2012)

Nanu, möchtest den ganzen Sommer mit langen Hosen radeln 
Versuche die Stellen zu meiden wo sich Zecken gerne aufhalten. Feucht und dunkel mögen die und krauchen auch an ebensolche Körperstellen. Vor ein paar Wochen sah ich so ein Tierchen: Kiestagebau- 2m vom Seeufer entfernt- knapp einen Meter vor mir. Also richtiger Strand. Die Antennen ruderten wie wild und das Tierchen auf mich zu.. Lies sich nicht beirren. Hab dann etwas Sand drübergestreut und bin weitergemacht. Falls es Dich doch erwischt; nicht wild rumpolken, sondern vorsichtig mit Pinzette entfernen. Sonst injizierst Du den Speichel.


----------



## pedax (1. Juni 2012)

am Besten gleich nach dem Biken duschen (das sollte man ja ohnehin machen) - die Dinger beissen sich meist nämlich nicht sofort fest sondern wandern oft noch Stundenlang auf deinem Körper bis sie eine passende Stelle gefunden haben - wenn du unmittelbar danach duschen gehst dann wäschst du sie oft runter bevor sie dich beissen können ;-)


----------



## palmilein (1. Juni 2012)

pedax schrieb:


> am Besten gleich nach dem Biken duschen (das sollte man ja ohnehin machen) - die Dinger beissen sich meist nämlich nicht sofort fest sondern wandern oft noch Stundenlang auf deinem Körper bis sie eine passende Stelle gefunden haben - wenn du unmittelbar danach duschen gehst dann wäschst du sie oft runter bevor sie dich beissen können ;-)


Leider nicht unbedingt zu empfehlen um sich effektiv gegen Zeckenbisse zu schützen. Zecken können sich auch beim Duschen/Baden sehr gut am Körper festhaken und lassen sich dadurch nicht einwandfrei vom Körper entfernen.

Empfehlenswert bleibt nach wie vor die Prävention vor Krankheiten durch Zeckenbisse (FSME) und das gründliche Absuchen danach. Dabei wäre eine Drittperson sehr zu empfehlen, dann Rücken und Stellen, an denen die Sonne niemals scheint, bevorzugen Zecken nämlich sehr gerne.


----------



## Yeti666 (1. Juni 2012)

Zecken beißen sich nicht durch Hosen, keine Panik aber immer nach der Tour am besten sofort danach körper gründlich absuchen.  Wichtiger ist aber erstmal zu klären ob Du in einem Risikogebiet unterwegs bist, nähere Infos darüber gibts z.B. http://www.zecken.de/


----------



## potsdamradler (1. Juni 2012)

Ein helles duchgeschwitztes TShirt testhalber auslegen. Hab's einmal live erlebt- voller Erfolg!
An einem Gewässer, leicht schattiger Platz. Vor Jahren hatte ich die erste Begegnung .. Sehen auch possierlich aus und soo flach, also einen Meter weggeworfen, Radlerhose ausgezogen und schwimmen gegangen. Zuhause sah ich dann auf Toilette die Bescherung.. Meinen Kumpel Winnipuh hat's arg erwischt; Angelstelle frei gemacht und auf dem Heimweg zufälligerweise im Brustbereich entdeckt. Wie Bären nunmal sind: mit Kraft ging's ab. Stark zeitverzögert hatte er dann Gelenkprobleme, ließ sich vom Arzt gegen Rheuma mit Pillen behandeln- erfolglos. Später sah er dann bei "Fliege" einen Beitrag zum Thema Zeckenbiss- Boroliose. Ließ sich daraufhin untersuchen und Antikörper wurden nachgewiesen. Die Symptome wurden dann mit Pillen etwas gelindert.


----------



## batman11 (2. Juni 2012)

Also ich sprüh mich dicke mit Insektenschutzmittel ein, gibts inzwischen mit Zeckenschutz. Hol mir  im Drogomarkt auch günstigere dafür gleich 3 fach und spar nicht damit. Bisher gute Erfahrung noch keine einzige Zecke erwischt. Im Sommer mit langer Hose  - Sauna geh ich lieber rein.


----------



## Jocki (2. Juni 2012)

Als Rennradfahrer solltest Du die positiven Eigenschaften von Babyöl an rasierten Beinen kennen. Neben dem Nässe/kälteschutz bei Schmuddelwetter taugt das auch gegen Zecken. 

Einfach Beinchen schön einölen und schon haben die Zecken Schwierigkeiten sich festzuhalten, bzw. müssen Ihr Köpfchen in Öl eintauchen bevor sie zubeißen, das mögen sie auch nicht.


----------



## fotoschlumpf (3. Juni 2012)

Ich verstehe deine Angst vor Zecken am Bicke nicht wirklich. Ich fahre sicher schon 30 Jahre mit dem Rad und Bike, am Rad hat es mich nie erwischt. Die Biester sind bodennah (bis ca. 20 cm), wenn du schon mal was streifst dann mit hoher Geschwindigkeit, das shcaffen die auch nicht.
All diese Märchen vom Baum fallen usw. kannst vergessen.
Ich hatte letztes Jahr Borreliose, daher unterschätze ich sie auch nicht, aber etwas Öl auf die Beine und rein in die Short.

Wenn ihr einen Verdacht habt dann sofort zu Hautarzt!!!! Beide Tests und wenn es rot wird (roter Kreis) schon vor dem Testergebnis Doxy einwerfen, der Kreis ist sicherer als jedes Testergebnis!!!!!  Phase 1 der Borreliose ist harmlos, aber nur Phase 1.

markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellejugend (3. Juni 2012)

palmilein schrieb:


> Dabei wäre eine Drittperson sehr zu empfehlen, dann Rücken und Stellen, an denen die Sonne niemals scheint, bevorzugen Zecken nämlich sehr gerne.


Muss die Zweitperson dann irgendwelche Körperteile auseinanderdrücken zwischen denen die Drittperson nachschauen muss?


----------



## palmilein (3. Juni 2012)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Muss die Zweitperson dann irgendwelche Körperteile auseinanderdrücken zwischen denen die Drittperson nachschauen muss?


Ähm, ja... Korrektur 
Aber der bildliche Gedankengang ist auch interessant: Orgie zur Zeckenkontrolle


----------



## discordius (3. Juni 2012)

Der rote Kreis (Erythema migrans oder Wanderröte) ist zwar ein sicherer Indikator für eine Infektion, tritt aber in vielen Fällen nicht auf. Die Abwesenheit des Erythema migrans besagt also nicht, dass keine Infektion mit Borreliose erfolgte. Man kann die Zecke einschicken und testen lassen, z.B. zu  Tauros-Diagnostik. Welches Vorgehen nun bei einem Zeckenbiss das richtige ist, bleibt leider umstritten. Ein Arzt hier vor Ort verschreibt bei einem Biss als Prophylaxe gleich eine wirklich hohe Dosis Doxycyclin über 2 Wochen. Da ich im direkten Umfeld leider deutlich sehe, was bei einer nicht erkannten Borreliose-Infektion nach einigen Jahren passiert, bin ich da im Zwiespalt. Die Symptome können leider erst lange Zeit nach dem Biss auftreten, dann hilft auch eine Antibiose nicht mehr in jedem Fall.
Letztes Jahr habe ich mir auf einer einzigen Tour 4 Zeckenbisse eingefangen, da habe ich mich auf Doxycyclin eingelassen, aber bei häufigeren Bissen würde ich das auch nicht machen wollen.


----------



## schnellejugend (3. Juni 2012)

Ich habe mir eigentlich nie groß Gedanken über Zeckenbisse gemacht. Ich hatte bis jetzt definitiv 2 mal eine Borreliose. Ganz typisch mit Wanderröte. Antibiotikatherapie mit Doxycyclin, sehr magenfreundlich. Und womöglich eine oder mehrere, die bis jetzt stumm verlaufen sind.
Ich hatte auch den Eindruck, dass Beine rasieren viele Zecken vermeidet: bei Touren mit tiefem Gras und Gebüsch hatte ich mit rasierten Beinen weniger Zecken als meine behaarten Mitfahrer. Ob das statistisch relevant ist? Eher nicht, ich glaube trotzdem, dass da was dran ist.
Dieses Jahr hatte ich sonderbarerweise noch keine einzige Zecke, obwohl ich sehr viel durchs Unterholz und hohes Gras laufe, Beine sind seit 3-4 jahren unrasiert.
Ich hatte schon Jahre, in denen ich nach fast jeder Tour ein oder mehrere von den Viechern von den Beinen gesammelt habe. Fast immer noch krabbelnd.
Die ganzen Insektenmittelchen haben sich in Tests immer als nutzlos gegen Zecken erwiesen, die nutzen anscheinend vor allem denen hinter der Kasse.

PS.: Was zur Zeit Stand der Wissenschaft ist, weiß ich nicht genau. Soviel ich weiß gilt sie auch in späteren Phasen als behandelbar. Von prophylaktischer Antibiotikagabe wird lt. Pschyrembel abgeraten wegen geringer Übertragungsgefahr. Ein Freund von mir hat vor kurzem einen Artikel in einer Zeitung gelesen, in dem behauptet wurde, jede 2. Zecke Überträger, grob jeder 2. Biss davon überträgt (so hat er es mir weitergegeben). Fazit: viele Worte, große Unsicherheit. Deswegen gründlich beim Duschen nachschauen. Die meisten findet man noch an den Beinen.



fotoschlumpf schrieb:


> Die Biester sind bodennah (bis ca. 20 cm), wenn du schon mal was streifst dann mit hoher Geschwindigkeit, das shcaffen die auch nicht.


 Doch, das schaffen die. Obwohl das mit dem Bodennah stimmt.


----------



## pedax (3. Juni 2012)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Die ganzen Insektenmittelchen haben sich in Tests immer als nutzlos gegen Zecken erwiesen, die nutzen anscheinend vor allem denen hinter der Kasse.



 Diese Erfahrung kann ich bestätigen


----------



## fotoschlumpf (3. Juni 2012)

Ja man kann noch von Glück sprechen wenn man eine Wanderröte bekommt. Bei mir war es ein Biss in die Kniekehle, dort breitet sich der Ring dann nicht so deutlich aus, in der Klinik bin ich damit als lächerlich wieder heim geschickt worden, daher immer zum Hautarzt!!!!

Ja wehe wenn man Phase 1 nicht mitbekommt und keine Doxy schluckt, das kann ein Leben sehr stark beeinträchtigen. Phase 2 bedeutet die Bakterien verlassen die Hautschicht und gehen tiefer, da kommt keine Antibiotika mehr hin, Phase 3 ist unheimlich, sie dringen tief ins zentrale Nervensystem ein, das sind die Fälle, die im Rollstuhl enden. Alles nicht zwingend, die Krankheit läßt Phasen aus, verläuft gut oder noch schneller. Alles kein Spaß für den Betroffenen.
Jedes Jahr erwischt es tausende aber es wird kein Wirbel darum gemacht, wenn ich da an diese dämliche Panik um die Vogelgrippe denke, völlig absurd.
Da sterben Leute weil ihr Körper keine Kraft mehr hat und schon spinnt die ganze Nation, aber bei Borreliose nichts, die Krankheit macht dich fertig. Das böse daran sind dann noch die netten sekundär Infektionen, die Biester bringen einiges an Bakterien mit.

Also last uns hoffen von den Biestern nicht viel zu sehen, dennoch würde ich mich nicht verrückt machen. Nicht in die Wiese legen, lieber mit dem Rad durch das höhere Gras fahren als schieben usw. Spüren kann man den Biss nicht, die betäuben sofort und du merkst einfach nichts, ja bis du eventuell so einen Ring siehst.

Aber bitte, wenn es euch erwischt sofort Doxy schlucken und nicht in die Sonne!!! Das Zeug nimmt euch den natürlichen Sonnenschutz, das kann böse Überraschungen geben. Wanderröte = 100% Borreliose, die beiden Bluttests sind nicht so sicher wie der Ring, keine Wanderröte sagt leider nichts aus, dann Test und warten auf das Ergebnis.
Bei mir war der akute Test dann auch positiv. Problem ist wenn du schon mal eine Borreliose hattest werden dir die Tests immer wieder die Antikörper anzeigen,
dann ist es ohne Wanderröte schwierig die richtige Entscheidung zu treffen.

Doxy Dosis, es gibt eine Empfehlung von 2 Wochen, das reicht leider nicht, 20 Stück also 3 Wochen werden von verantwortungsbewussten Ärzten verschrieben.
Leider erwischt man die Biester nur nach Vermehrung, die praktischen Erfahrungen leigen bei 3 Wochen!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mesh (4. Juni 2012)

1A Beitrag, Fotoschlumpf. Genau so ist es. Und weshalb ich mich um Zecken sorge... ich denke wenn man aufs MB umsteigt und gleich nach der ersten Tour 2 Zecken mit nach Hause bringt, dann ist die Sorge und vor allem das Interesse an Prophylaxe wenig erstaunlich. Bei Dir waren es 30 Jahre, bei mir 2 Stunden, man kann es sich nicht aussuchen.

Ich war ebenfalls beim Arzt. Auf Grund des doch recht gemeinen Krankheitsverlaufes von Borreliose, bekam ich nun 3 Wochen Doxy. Ist mir recht.

Meine Grundfrage war hier ja, ob es lange Hosen für den Sommer gibt. Schwitzen tu ich eh, heiss habe ich auch. Ich denke aber an eine dünne, sehr atmungsaktive Hose, eng anliegend und in Hautfarbe. Sollte beim biken nicht gross "noch wärmer" geben. Ich rede ja nicht von isolierenden Hosen.


----------



## Mesh (4. Juni 2012)

...noch was interessantes eingefallen..

Gem. meiner Ärztin, kann man heute nicht mehr von Risikogebieten sprechen. Zecken mit gefährlichen Erregern sind mittlerweile überall vorhanden und die Chance ist recht gross, dass man etwas erwischt. Deswegen ist es vernünftig, auch ohne Symptome, prophylaktisch zum Arzt zu gehen. 

Borreliose ist kein Schnupfen, sondern unbehandelt gar zu Schäden am zentralen Nervensystem führen. Ein Kollege meines Nachbarn ist leider soweit gekommen, bei Ihm traten Lähmungen und Sehschwächen auf.

Gegen FSME (Hirnhautentzündung) werde ich mich nach der Antibiotika-Kur impfen lassen.


----------



## Goddi8 (4. Juni 2012)

Da du nach Kleidung gefragt hast. Es gibt Anti-Zecken Socken die wohl ganz gute Ergebnisse erzielen.
Da die Zecken meist von unten kommen und über die Antizecken Socken/Strümpfe wohl nicht wollen, fallen sie wieder ab.

Einfach mal Freund google oder ibäh befragen


----------



## sattler (4. Juni 2012)

Hmmmm... hab mit meinen 36 Lenzen wohl bisher echt Glück gehabt, noch keinen Zeckenbiss abbekommen zu haben.
Aber die Sache mit der FSME Impfung werde ich dann jetzt wohl auch mal anleiern...


----------



## dubbel (4. Juni 2012)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Muss die Zweitperson dann irgendwelche Körperteile auseinanderdrücken zwischen denen die Drittperson nachschauen muss?


und ich dachte politisch korrekt wäre die zecke die zweite person.


----------



## Mesh (4. Juni 2012)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> Da du nach Kleidung gefragt hast. Es gibt Anti-Zecken Socken die wohl ganz gute Ergebnisse erzielen.
> Da die Zecken meist von unten kommen und über die Antizecken Socken/Strümpfe wohl nicht wollen, fallen sie wieder ab.
> 
> Einfach mal Freund google oder ibäh befragen


 

Danke für die Info


----------



## discordius (4. Juni 2012)

fotoschlumpf schrieb:


> Jedes Jahr erwischt es tausende aber es wird kein Wirbel darum gemacht, wenn ich da an diese dämliche Panik um die Vogelgrippe denke, völlig absurd.
> 
> Wanderröte = 100% Borreliose, die beiden Bluttests sind nicht so sicher wie der Ring, keine Wanderröte sagt leider nichts aus, dann Test und warten auf das Ergebnis.



Die Anzahl der Borreliose-Infektionen ist quasi unbekannt. Laut Ärztezeitung liegt die Zahl pro Jahr 60.000 bis 750.000, also nicht mal die Zehnerpotenz ist bekannt. Andere Quellen sprechen sogar von Millionen. Ein DNA-Test der Zecke auf Borrelien-DNA kostet übrigens 35 Euro, die man leider selber zahlen muss.


----------



## Goddi8 (4. Juni 2012)

discordius schrieb:


> Die Anzahl der Borreliose-Infektionen ist quasi unbekannt. Laut Ärztezeitung liegt die Zahl pro Jahr 60.000 bis 750.000, also nicht mal die Zehnerpotenz ist bekannt. Andere Quellen sprechen sogar von Millionen. Ein DNA-Test der Zecke auf Borrelien-DNA kostet übrigens 35 Euro, die man leider selber zahlen muss.



Und bringt dir nix. Was interessiert ob die Zecke infiziert war/ist?

Lass doch einfacher dein Blut untersuchen  und wenn es einem die X nicht wert ist


----------



## Mesh (4. Juni 2012)

Ja eine Untersuchung der Zecke ist nicht nur teuer, sondern bringt Dir nichts. Selbst wenn sie das Bakterium der Borelliose in sich trägt, ist es nicht automatisch so dass Du infiziert bist.

Denke, prophylaktisch Antibiotikum nehmen ist die sicherste Methode. Auch psychologisch... Personen die sich bisschen mehr sorgen als andere können so von Anfang an ruhig schlafen.

Ich habe auf der Tour halt immer wieder anhalten müssen, um zu sehen wo es lang geht. Das machte ich am Rande des Weges, um Fussgängern und anderen Bikern nicht im Wege zu stehen. Und dort haltet man sich halt 1-2 Minuten auf pro Halt. Eine bessere Einladung gibts wohl nicht für die Biester 

Deswegen kann man sich als Biker sicher auch sehr durch das richtige Verhalten schützen. Dazu noch Spray und / oder diese Zeckensocken und gut ist. Zu Hause von der Frau oder der Geliebten absuchen lassen, und wenn man schon mal nackt ist..


----------



## discordius (4. Juni 2012)

Der Test der Zecke auf spezifische Borrelien-DNA per PCR führt zu Ergebnissen innerhalb von 48 Stunden mit hoher Genauigkeit. Ein negatives Ergebnis gibt eine Entwarnung mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit. Ein positives Ergebnis sagt zwar nicht aus, dass du auch infiziert bist, rechtfertigt aber meiner persönlichen Meinung nach in jedem Fall eine Antibiose.

Lässt du hingegen dein Blut testen, wird es schwierig.

-Tests auf Antikörper können erst nach bis zu 8 Wochen eine Infektion nachweisen. Weiterhin wird die Sensitivität des Tests angezweifelt. Ein negatives Ergebnis ist somit keine Entwarnung.

- Lymphozytentransformationstest kann schon wesentlich früher eine Infektion nachweisen, wird aber nicht immer anerkannt und ist natürlich ebenfalls selber zu bezahlen. Da kommt es auch drauf an, wie der Arzt dazu steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellejugend (4. Juni 2012)

http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/mensch/0,1518,558170,00.html
Es lohnt sich, diesen Artikel zu lesen.


Mesh schrieb:


> Denke, prophylaktisch Antibiotikum nehmen ist die sicherste Methode. Auch psychologisch... Personen die sich bisschen mehr sorgen als andere können so von Anfang an ruhig schlafen.


Davon wird abgeraten, ich würde das nicht machen. 



fotoschlumpf schrieb:


> Doxy Dosis, es gibt eine Empfehlung von 2 Wochen, das reicht leider nicht, 20 Stück also 3 Wochen werden von verantwortungsbewussten Ärzten verschrieben.


Woher kommt diese Information?


----------



## schnellejugend (4. Juni 2012)

Tick Test

Mich würde interessieren, ob dieser Test seriös ist. Kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Mesh (4. Juni 2012)

Prophylaktisch Antibiotikum

Würde ich erst recht machen (mach ich gerade auch). Warten bis es ausbricht, teileweise noch Jahre danach und ständig bei jeden Wehchen denken, das ist es, brauche ich nicht.


----------



## schnellejugend (4. Juni 2012)

Dann leg dir einen Vorrat an.


----------



## Mesh (4. Juni 2012)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Dann leg dir einen Vorrat an.


 
Paar Infusionen mit nach Hause nehmen und gut ist...

Ne, Dein Nadelstich in Ehren... jedem das seine. Mit ist auch klar, dass man nicht nach jeder Fahrt und jedem Zeckenstich gleich Antibiotikum nehmen kann, oder soll.

Es wird aber auch so sein, dass man sich den Informationen entsprechend anders verhalten wird in Zukunft, und alleinde dadurch (hoffentlich) um die Stiche herum kommt.

Mal sehen.

Dass es die Zeckensocken nicht in beige gibt, begreife ich jetzt auch nicht ganz. Überall nur in schwarz erhältlich. Gerade bei solchen Produkten ist es doch sehr nützlich, wenn die Biester gut gesichtet werden könnnen. Klappt wunderbar auf schwarz


----------



## Ganiscol (4. Juni 2012)

Das doofe an schnellem Antibiotika Einsatz ist halt, es führt zu Resistenzen. Irgendwann gibts dann mal einen Bakterienstamm gegen den es nichts mehr gibt, wie das schon bei vielen anderen Erregern der Fall ist, weil die Leute u.a. bei Grippe u.ä. sofort nach Antibiotika schreien.

Wenns mal soweit kommt, ist aber wirklich schluss mit lustig. 

Aber auf alle Fälle gegen FSME impfen, da gibts nämlich keine Behandlung für - wenn mans hat, ist es zu spät und man kann als Kind oder Jugendlicher noch auf eine vollständige Ausheilung hoffen, für Erwachsene stehen die Chancen schlechter, ohne bleibende Schäden aus der Nummer raus zu kommen...


----------



## palmilein (4. Juni 2012)

Auch wenn wir bereits vom eigentlichen Thema weggekommen sind: Antibiotika auf Prophylaxe zu nehmen ist fahrlässig und gefährlich hoch 15. 
1. Steigt das Risiko sich mit Pilzen zu infizieren, und gerade bei Pilzen gibt es echt eklige Kandidaten da draussen, die dann sehr schwer zu bekämpfen sind.
2. Steigert man auf längere Sicht die Gefahr und Resistenzen und damit ist dann sowieso nicht zu spaßen.

Das Zeug ist kein Kaugummi oder Gummibärchen. Nehmen wenn es wirklich gebraucht wird!


----------



## discordius (4. Juni 2012)

Es ist immer eine Risikoabwägung. Antibiotika bei grippalen Infekten oder Halsschmerzen halte ich ebenfalls für fahrlässig, unabhängig davon dass Antibiotika gegen Viren ohnehin nicht wirken. Manche Ärzte werfen damit rum wie mit Kamelle beim Karneval.
Bei einer Borrelioseinfektion sind Antibiotika aber die einzige Lösung und die Wirkung ist umso besser je früher die Antibiose eingeleitet wird. Das Problem ist nun, zu erkennen wann eine Infektion auch vorliegt. Da das eben nicht immer eindeutig zu erkennen ist und die Phase 1 der Krankheit auch unbemerkt bleiben kann, ist die frühzeitige aber vielleicht unnötige Einnahme den Gefahren einer Phase 2 oder gar Phase 3 Borreliose gegenüber zu stellen. Bei einem einzelnen Biss würde ich vermutlich die Zecke einschicken und nur im positiven Fall auch das Doxycyclin nehmen. Da Borrelien in der Zecke kein Beweis für eine erfolgte Infektion sind, wäre auch hier die Einnahme prophylaktisch.


----------



## fotoschlumpf (4. Juni 2012)

Na super wenn wir hier etwas für Aufklärung sorgen konnten, keiner sollte überlegen ob er nach einem Biss zum Arzt geht, er muss zum Arzt gehen. Das ist die wichtigste Message hier! Ich würde euch einen erfahrenen Hautarzt empfehlen, da hatte ich nach der Klinik ein wirklich gutes Gefühl endlich jemanden vor mir zu haben, der das auch korrekt beurteilt und behandeln kann.

Jetzt wünschen wir uns mal schnell 30°C, dann ziehen sie sich die Zecken auch mehr zurück, nur dieses feuchte schwüle  Wetter ist super gefährlich mit den Zecken.

Dennoch es muss euch klar sein, Borreliose wird auch von Stechmücken übertragen, daher mit Vorsicht in die Natur aber keine Angst davor, man kann sich nicht 100% schützen. 
Die Freundin nach der Dusche bitten die Haut zu inspizieren ist sicher eine gute Idee, das Rausmachen einer Zecke ist dann kein Hexenwerk, langsam raus ziehen und nicht fest zusammendrücken!!!, dann macht man nichts verkehrt. Hier ist die Zeit ein absolut wichtiger Faktor, direkt nach dem Biss ist die Chance groß noch nichts abbekommen zu haben.

Ja und wenn ihr an einen Arzt kommt, der die Tests machen läßt und es kommt nichts dabei raus wird er euch 6 Wochen warten lassen bis ihr einen neuen Test machen sollt. Das ist auch so ein blöder Standard, ich würde da auch gleich noch mal einen zweiten Test machen lassen. Negative Tests sind leider wenig aussagekräftig, die Tests sind sehr fehlerhaft, achtet dann darauf ein anderes Labor für den Test zu nutzen (d.h. in der Regel anderer Arzt, die arbeiten mit festen Laboren zusammen!!!), wenn ihr noch mal negativ raus kommt könnt ihr euch entspannen. Ein Test sind in der Regel 3 Tage Wartezeit, d.h. das kann mit WoEnde schon mal eine Woche dauern bis ihr ein Ergebnis habt. Ob ihr dann nach 6 Wochen noch mal testet hängt sicher vom Typ ab, schaden tut es sicher nicht.
6 Wochen sind keine kritische Zeit für Phase 1 der Borreliose, eher für den eigenen Kopf, 1/2 Jahr ist so ca. die kritische Zeitspannen bis Phase 2 eintritt (aber Vorsicht Borreliose folgt keinen festen Regeln, das ist auch so eine nette Nachricht von den Ärzten!!).


Noch was ganz ganz wichtiges!!!!!   Ich kämpfe seit 1,5 Jahren mit einer Erkrankung und komme jetzt über den Berg. Ähnlich wie bei Borreliose (Therapien für Phase 2 und 3) wurde ich mit Antibiotika förmlich aufgerieben, Magen und Immunsystem sind auf der Strecke geblieben. Wenn ihr auch mal in eine derartige chronische Krankheitsmühle kommt und ihr keine Hilfe mehr findet, wendet euch an die Klinik für Naturheilwesen in Harlaching/München. Es ist die einzige derartige Klinik in Deutschland. Leider kennen die Ärzte kaum diese Klinik oder wollen sie nicht kennen. Ich hab die Leute dort gefunden, die ich gebraucht habe, Ärzte die sich der Naturheilkunde zugewandt haben aber immer noch erkennen wann Schluss ist damit! Dort landen Patienten nach Chemo Therapien, Burnout, chronischer Schmerz, chronischen Blasenendzündungen, Borelliose (Phase 2+3), Neurodermitis, .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedax (4. Juni 2012)

fotoschlumpf schrieb:


> Na super wenn wir hier etwas für Aufklärung sorgen konnten, keiner sollte überlegen ob er nach einem Biss zum Arzt geht, er muss zum Arzt gehen. Das ist die wichtigste Message hier! Ich würde euch einen erfahrenen Hautarzt empfehlen, da hatte ich nach der Klinik ein wirklich gutes Gefühl endlich jemanden vor mir zu haben, der das auch korrekt beurteilt und behandeln kann.



Auch wenn das vielleicht das Beste sein mag, aber es gibt Regionen, da hat man jedes mal wenn man nach Hause kommt zwischen 5 und 20 dieser Biester dranhängen. Da ist das nicht praktikabel, außer du möchtest jeden Tag zum Arzt gehen (dann bist du aber arbeitslos) und von März bis November durchgehend täglich Antibiotika schlucken zur Vorbeugung. 
Natürlich ist das ein ernsthaftes Thema und ich würde NIEMANDEN raten es auf die leichte Schulter zu nehmen, aber je nach Region sind unterschiedliche Maßnahmen sinnvoll.


----------



## pedax (4. Juni 2012)

fotoschlumpf schrieb:


> Jetzt wünschen wir uns mal schnell 30°C, dann ziehen sie sich die Zecken auch mehr zurück, nur dieses feuchte schwüle  Wetter ist super gefährlich mit den Zecken.



Ja dann sitzen sie im Schatten (z.B. im Wald), [IRONIE] wo sich bestimmt nie ein Mountainbike hinverirrt[/IRONIE]


----------



## fotoschlumpf (4. Juni 2012)

Hallo Pedax,

unsere Haustier kommen auch immer wieder mit Zecken heim, wir wohnen südlich von München, aber so wie du das beschreibst kenne ich das wirklich nicht.



Wo bist zu ca. zuhause?

Ahhh, wer lesen kann ist eindeutig im Vorteil, Leogang!


Ok, jetzt verstehe ich die lange Hose auch! Ich komme ja aus Salzburg und war lange Jahre in Obertrum am See das ist aber auch nicht mit Leogang zu vergleichen




pedax schrieb:


> Auch wenn das vielleicht das Beste sein mag, aber es gibt Regionen, da hat man jedes mal wenn man nach Hause kommt zwischen 5 und 20 dieser Biester dranhängen. Da ist das nicht praktikabel, außer du möchtest jeden Tag zum Arzt gehen (dann bist du aber arbeitslos) und von März bis November durchgehend täglich Antibiotika schlucken zur Vorbeugung.
> Natürlich ist das ein ernsthaftes Thema und ich würde NIEMANDEN raten es auf die leichte Schulter zu nehmen, aber je nach Region sind unterschiedliche Maßnahmen sinnvoll.


----------



## pedax (4. Juni 2012)

fotoschlumpf schrieb:


> Wo bist zu ca. zuhause?


Also bei mir zu Hause gibt es zum Glück kaum Zecken (alle paar Jahre mal eine), aber wenn ich meine Schwiegereltern (Niederösterreich) oder Großeltern (Burgenland) besuche, dann habe ich jeden Tag mehrere Zecken, selbst wenn ich mich nur im Garten aufgehalten habe. Wenn ich dort mit dem Mountainbike unterwegs bin vergeht kein Tag an dem ich nicht mehrere Zecken mitbringe - aber dort ist es auch üblich, dass man sich nach dem Duschen noch gegenseitig nach Zecken absucht weil man fast immer noch irgendwo welche findet.


----------



## fotoschlumpf (4. Juni 2012)

jetzt werde ich mich am Bike auch nicht mehr sicher fühlen und nach der Dusche mein Frau regelmäßig bitten zu suchen

in Burgenland radeln stelle ich mir super schön vor, ich mag das Burgenland


----------



## pedax (4. Juni 2012)

fotoschlumpf schrieb:


> jetzt werde ich mich am Bike auch nicht mehr sicher fühlen



Lass dich nicht verrückt machen - bei uns gibt es ein bekanntes Sprichwort: _"Zu Tode gefürchtet ist auch gestorben."_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fotoschlumpf (4. Juni 2012)

nein nicht fürchten, aber nicht mehr 100% sicher sein keine bekommen zu können


----------



## potsdamradler (4. Juni 2012)

Zecken sind nicht die einzigen Tatverdächtigen:
http://www.ratgeber-insektenstiche.de/krankheiten-allergien/krankheitserreger/borreliose

Kokosöl soll gut sein:
http://www.zentrum-der-gesundheit.de/borreliose.html

Was uns nicht hart macht, bringt uns um...


----------



## pedax (4. Juni 2012)

fotoschlumpf schrieb:


> nein nicht fürchten, aber nicht mehr 100% sicher sein keine bekommen zu können


Ich würd mir an deiner Stelle nicht zu viel Gedanken machen, gleich kommt der nächste und erzählt dir du sollst auf der Bike-Touren keine Beeren aus dem Wald essen, weil du könntest dir sonstn den Fuchsbandwurm holen ... was weiß ich was da noch alles kommt ... mach dir keine Gedanken und mach weiter wie bisher. Früher oder später beisst jeder mal ins Gras und hier zitiere ich ich mal meinen Großvater: "liaba 70 johr spaß ghobt und glebt ois 100 johr gmias gfressn und aufn sofn ghuckt" (ich hoffe, die meisten können es lesen)


----------



## Gerry04 (5. Juni 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

probiert doch mal als Prophylaxe die im Mittelmeerraum verbreitete Heilpflanze Zistrose (lat. Cistus Incanus). Die gibt´s als Tee oder als Extrakt in Kapseln. Es gibt dazu Studien mit Jägern und Hunden, die bei regelmäßiger Einnahme praktisch keine Zecken mehr haben! Es ist auch eine Wirksamkeit gegenüber Borreliose im Gespräche, aber wissenschaftlich leider noch nicht ausreichend belegt.

Gruß,
Gerry


----------



## fotoschlumpf (5. Juni 2012)

Lustig, ich hab heute im Kaffee die neue Bike gelesen, ja ich stehe dazu (20 Jahre immer die gleichen Stories, da erlebt man keine bösen Überraschungen), ein 10 Tipps Plan und einer zu Zecken.

Wir waren schneller mit dem Faden hier (1:0 für uns). Die Borreliose Infekte pro Jahr in Germany 10000, erscheint mir zu gering aber immerhin man sieht um welche Dimensionen es sich hier handelt.


----------



## Mesh (13. Juni 2012)

Also um aufs Thema zurück zu kommen, habe mir jetzt lange Laufhosen bestellt. Sehr dünn, sehr atmungsakitves Material. Quasi "unsichtbar", was den Tragekomfort angeht.

War am WE wieder im Wald und wollte eigentlich zu einem vorgenommenen Ziel fahren. Die Wege wurden aber wieder dermassen schmal (single-single-single Trail) und waren so verwachsen, dass ich wieder umkehrte mit den kurzen Radlerhosen. Da hätte ich 100 Pro wieder ne ganze Ladung Zecken mitgenommen.

Andere MBiker fuhren alle mit langen Hosen, also so dermassen untypisch ist das in dem Fall nicht, auch bei warmen Tempis!?


----------



## fotoschlumpf (13. Juni 2012)

ich hab von Salomon eine Laufhose, so ein Kompressionsteil, 3/4 lang, die sollte es auch länger geben

ich bin auch bei 30 °C damit gelaufen, der pure Genuss, schau mal ob es so etwas auch lang gibt, da sind so Waben drauf. Die wärmen nur durch die Kompression, das ist aber angenehm, auch bei Hitze.
Ich ziehe sie jetzt gerne unter die Short wenn es wieder kühler wird, einfach perfekt


----------



## Mesh (14. Juni 2012)

fotoschlumpf schrieb:


> ich hab von Salomon eine Laufhose, so ein Kompressionsteil, 3/4 lang, die sollte es auch länger geben
> 
> ich bin auch bei 30 °C damit gelaufen, der pure Genuss, schau mal ob es so etwas auch lang gibt, da sind so Waben drauf. Die wärmen nur durch die Kompression, das ist aber angenehm, auch bei Hitze.
> Ich ziehe sie jetzt gerne unter die Short wenn es wieder kühler wird, einfach perfekt


 

Jep, habe mir jetzt auch eine Laufhose bestellt, 80% Nylon, 20% Elasthan. Kam heute gerade angeflattert.

Erste Trockenprobe: Genial. Man meint gar keine Hose anzuhaben, wirklich genial.

Freue mich nun, auch unangespannt single trails fahren zu können.


----------



## VeloWoman (14. Juni 2012)

Beim radeln Zecken aufsammeln?

Also ich würde ausschließlich mit kurzen Hosen fahren, sonst sehe ich die Viecher ja net ?!Wenn ich als "Normalbürger" im Wald rumspaziere gehe ich auch durchs hohe Gras bevorzugt mit Shorts, so kann ich wenigstens gelich reagieren und die Teile wegschuppsen..bei langen Hosen hätte ich immer Schiss, das die drunter krabeln und ich das zu spät merke.


----------



## grothauu (14. Juni 2012)

So langsam sind die Biester auch nicht. Die schaffen es auch über die Hose zum Oberkörper hoch. Absuchen ist die beste Methode...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fotoschlumpf (14. Juni 2012)

ich wünsch dir viel Spaß und hoffe du kannst mit dem Teil die Zecken fern halten


----------



## Mesh (15. Juni 2012)

Danke

Mit den Hosen, ein paar Verhaltensregeln und absuchen lassen zu Hause, sollte das klappen.

Ich habe mir die 2 Zecken auf meiner ersten Fahrt halt auch aufgesammelt, weil ich immer wieder anhielt, mal n Foto da schoss, mal hier nach dem Weg schaute. Und immer schön am Rande des Weges, mit Kontakt zum Grün. Das ist natürlich wie ein roter Teppich für die Zecken. 

Morgen gehts auf eine 4 stündige Tour mit single trails, beste Testmöglichkeit.


----------

